# Monark/ Firestone Deluxe Cruiser



## BIKE AT THE MOON! (Nov 3, 2010)

Looking for more information on this bike. I will post serial # at later date. http://s1126.photobucket.com/albums/l612/TStewart5463/BARK AT THE MOONS BIKE/?albumview=slideshow


----------



## BIKE AT THE MOON! (Nov 3, 2010)

Serial # on my Monark/ Firestone is A1726690 & model # 180 3 9A105.


----------



## militarymonark (Nov 3, 2010)

looks like a later 50's middleweight


----------



## BIKE AT THE MOON! (Nov 4, 2010)

Nope, it's a Ballooner!


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Nov 4, 2010)

That's a 1953 # according to the NBJ book.


----------



## BIKE AT THE MOON! (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks for the info Adam!  Much appreciated.  I was guessing mid 50's...Have you seen many of these?
(Has anyone seen many of these, are they pretty common?)


----------

